# Need a job first before being able to rent?



## neilbester (Jun 14, 2012)

I will be relocating to Melbourne with my family later this year. How essential is it to have employment first before a landlord would consider renting a property to me? I'll have at least 6 months of rent to show in my bank statement but will probably only secure a job after having arrived. Thanks in advance.


----------



## Ozgirl (Apr 27, 2012)

neilbester said:


> I will be relocating to Melbourne with my family later this year. How essential is it to have employment first before a landlord would consider renting a property to me? I'll have at least 6 months of rent to show in my bank statement but will probably only secure a job after having arrived. Thanks in advance.


Depends on where you plan to live, but if there are a lot of vacancies then it's in your favor. At the end of the day, the landlord makes the decision of who they want in their home. If you're the only applicant and you can show that you have money for the first six months in the bank, you might want to only sign up for six months (although if someone else applies with better criteria, then the landlord will prefer the other). So in short, it's not absolutely essential but if competing with others for the same rental house, you may not be the best candidate.


----------



## neilbester (Jun 14, 2012)

Thanks for the advice. I'm considering Doncaster. Looks like there's a good number of available properties at the moment.


----------

